# Old Burn Scars..Questions



## Living DeadGirl (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey everyone,
Quick question as Im second guessing myself. Need the best product recommendation for making an entire face full of old burn scars. Any suggestions? I found morticians wax to be sooo pricey. Anyone?


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Something like this, or not that much? This was done with gelatin.


----------



## Living DeadGirl (Oct 7, 2009)

Oh Gross and Badass! Yes thats pretty much it, just a little less red, not so "fresh". Ewww. So how did you do this? I saw gelatin on the Fx Warehouse website....


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

I just used the non flavored Knox gelatin that you can get from a grocery store or a drug store. I mixed up a little at a time that way it wouldnt gel up too fast and just basicly would scoop some up in my hand and put it on my face and let it start to drip down. Once it was all over the way I wanted I added the makeup. To get it off just get in the shower and the warm water will desolve it.


----------



## Living DeadGirl (Oct 7, 2009)

Absolutely phenomenal!! Thank you so much !


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

PDCollins,

Well done. That is impressive.


----------



## Gothic Klown (Sep 29, 2009)

i actually like using (lol ur probably going to laugh at me)
rubber cement glue
i like using it because its soft u can form it into 3rd degree scar burns and it looks cool and realistic with good makeup over it
just apply
(recomend shave any hair in area)
and start rubbig it in circular motions to form the scars
(u can do multiple spots)
after that apply makeup and there ya go
when done just peel off
even though no hair is in sopt still be care just in case

its also not poisonous to the skin despite what people say cause i use it every day of every year for my projects


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Gothic Klown said:


> i actually like using (lol ur probably going to laugh at me)
> rubber cement glue
> i like using it because its soft u can form it into 3rd degree scar burns and it looks cool and realistic with good makeup over it
> just apply
> ...


Just to be on the safe side and with reading articles like this HERE I will stick with the gelatin whitch is edible and I know wont hurt the skin..


----------



## Gothic Klown (Sep 29, 2009)

like i said despite what people say ive used it for many years and have had no problems
it may be because i am not a child or something
not saying the gelatin idea is wrong cause it works great
im just a guy who works with stuff and spends as little money as possibly but with great outcome
if u r paranoid about health reasons then maybe gelatin is good for u


----------



## Living DeadGirl (Oct 7, 2009)

This is too funny, but Im not applying this to myself where I am apt to try just about anything. This is going on someone else and the rubber cement makes me a little nervous. Just bought the Know gelatin pdcollins6092 btw, gonna go that route. Gonna try to convince my husband to let me try it out on him as a test subject...


----------



## Highball (May 26, 2008)

pdcollins, 
how did you make the gelatin, any special instructions? 
Highball


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Highball said:


> pdcollins,
> how did you make the gelatin, any special instructions?
> Highball


Not really. I just put about 1/4 cup of the gelatin powder in the bowl and added a little warm water at a time until I got a consistancy that of about syrup. You have to work kinda fast though because it starts to gel up as it cools. Thats why I only do about 1/4 cup at the time.


----------



## thetazzbot (Oct 28, 2009)

x2 on the gelatin scars

I did that first time ever doing makeup and it looked incredibly real, so scary my dogs wouldnt even come near me and my kid disowned me briefly.


----------

